# oscars



## oscarchick (Feb 4, 2005)

I am getting confused about the size of an oscar becuase one book said that they grow to be 14 inches and an other book said they grow to 9 inches which one correct???

claire


----------



## malawi4me2 (Jan 18, 2005)

With proper care, they'll reach 12-14".


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It depends on where they live and what food they eat. Some oscars get get to 14" in the wild, but in the aquarium 9" still isn't a bad size.


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

They grow to 10" really fast then tend to slow down a bit, one of mine witch is 18 months old is 11" he should be about 13" now but he got hole in the head witch slowed him down in size.
With power feeding you can get them to 12" with no worrys.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

but power feeding can also shorten their life span.


----------



## oscarchick (Feb 4, 2005)

oh I see so they can grow as big as ether one!

thanx
claire


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

a properly cared for oscar in a 75 gallon or larger tank should easily grow to at least 11-12" and more than likely even larger.


----------



## Oscarnut1024 (Mar 1, 2005)

ive owned Oscars for around 10yrs breed Oscars for around 5 yrs they can range in size depending on tank size, what you feed them, water conditions just about everything. my biggest one was around 16 - 18inch and lived for just over 10yrs (he was my first Oscar he died a few months ago unforchinatly) but on average they get around 12inch with proper care. my newest pair is about 1 1/2yrs and they were 14inch in around 9months (they were in a 200 gal tank) ill have to get pics up soon.


----------



## oscarfan (Mar 10, 2005)

depend on what u feed them, how often u feed them, how long u have them, and what size tank u put them in


----------



## oscar_lover2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

it depends on what diet they were put on since they were young. if the diet is changed on thier stage of life and with enough room with great water quality they can top 16inces.


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes I agree that diet is a large part of it but the main thing is water quality. Oscars need their tanks to be hevily overfiltered to keep them happy and healthy. I suggest a turnover rate of at least 10 toimes per hour or better. Then you will see your fish grow out nice. Just make sure you do plenty of waterchanges and gravel vacs too.


----------

